# MGen PJ Devlin, the Army's next CLS



## Matt_Fisher (24 Mar 2010)

Congratulations to MGen PJ Devlin who will become the next Chief of Land Staff for the Canadian Army.  

Best wishes and congratulations on a job well done to LGen Leslie; His legacy is that of an Army which has performed admirably on the field of battle during his tenure as CLS, and the lessons they've learned have forged the future of the Canadian Army.


----------



## GAP (24 Mar 2010)

Here's the Globe & Mail's take on it.

Defence Minister shakes up military brass
Jane Taber
Article Link

The general who ran Canada’s army is being replaced as part of more than 50 changes to the senior ranks of the military.

No explanation is given for Lieutenant-General Andrew Leslie’s change in status. A news release issued today simply says the new Chief of Land Staff is Major-General P.J. Devlin, who is being promoted to Lieutenant-General.

Lt.-Gen. Leslie served in Afghanistan, where in June of 2003 he was named commander of Task Force Kabul and deputy commander of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force. Today’s release says that his next appointment will “be announced at a later date.”

The changes were made by Defence Minister Peter MacKay, mostly on the advice of the Chief of Defence Staff. General Walter Natyncyzk says in the release he has “trust and confidence” in the leadership skills of all those promoted.

Notable, too, is that Vice-Admiral Bruce Donaldson has been appointed Vice Chief of the Defence Staff, replacing Vice-Admiral Denis Rouleau, who is to become Canada’s NATO representative in Brussels.

“It’s really not sweeping,” Mr. MacKay told The Globe in an email. “It’s a high tempo period for the Canadian Forces and as a result these type of assignments occur to keep us ever fresh and also in keeping with career paths and promotions.”

He added that “Lt.-Gen Leslie has several options under consideration and I assure you he is a tremendously capable leader who has more to give.”

The changes come as the military prepares to wind down its military mission in Afghanistan in 2011 and MPs scrutinize the transfer of detainees to likely torture in Afghan prisons since operations began nearly a decade ago. 
More on link


----------



## SeanNewman (24 Mar 2010)

1.  Pro Patria.

2.  Interesting that paper still has no clue about the way postings work on a 2-3 year term.  Have they not caught on yet that every few years these people rotate?  Apparently not.  Nice of them to imply that nothing was said about the conditions of LGen Leslie being let go..._however _detainee issues are still being investigated.  Shameless.


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Mar 2010)

Don't forget Petamocto, _*she is stupid.*_


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Mar 2010)

agreed,,, clueless.....should i mention hair color ,,,,,,nevermind
hers probably comes out of a tube.... jane use the brain god 
ya unless its been over-written..... obviously been hanging 
around lyin brians crown too long.. just my 2 cents....
oh and please forward your response to me ,,,thank-you
very much as it is my opinion and my opinion only.. 
                                    scoty b


----------



## SeanNewman (24 Mar 2010)

Global's write up on it is far better in terms of understanding the context:

"The current head of the army, Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie, will leave for a new appointment but the military is not ready to release details on that, a military spokesman said Wednesday.

*The appointments are among the regular movement of senior officers in the summer, which is usually announced around this time of year*."

http://news.globaltv.com/story.html?id=2721618


----------



## a78jumper (25 Mar 2010)

I casually knew Peter many moons ago as a fellow Lt/Capt. I, as a civy,  ran into him in BGen guise in Kabul in the 03/04 timeframe and still the same guy. The Army has got a fine incoming Commander. BZ to Leslie for a job well done.


----------



## OldTanker (25 Mar 2010)

Being long retired and remembering some very dark days I can only admire how far the Army, and for that matter the CF,  has come in developing and choosing its senior leaders. I served as a junior officer with the current and former CDS and the current and nominated CLS and I couldn't think of any better officers to lead our troops. Well done Peter and good luck Andrew on your next assignment.


----------



## CanForceOfficer (25 Mar 2010)

Is anyone else worried that they havent announced Gen Leslie's new position?  I know he had a tendency to be outspoken.  Which is why I liked him.  I really hope this isnt the end of his chances to become CDS.


----------



## Haggis (25 Mar 2010)

CanForceOfficer said:
			
		

> Is anyone else worried that they havent announced Gen Leslie's new position?



The Globe & Mail is certainly worried.  For once his new billet is announced, it will kill their attempt at innuendo that he's "been removed".


----------



## SeanNewman (25 Mar 2010)

I would be shocked if Gen Leslie became the next CDS, not because he isn't (more than) qualified, but because this makes two Army ones as CDS as it is.

I think if he were going to get it it would have been instead of Gen N, not after.  I think he was extended as CLS as a consolation prize of sorts, which was quite fortunate for us because continuity is great and we got the last couple years with an extremely competent boss instead of someone "learning" the job.

I don't think the Navy or Air Force could say much with two Army CDSs in a row, but if there were three I think they'd lose their minds.  Personally I don't care which branch they're from as long as they're good at the job and make our lives better.  I don't think two CDSs ago is a fair shake at the AF because I am positive that the AF can do better.


----------



## ballz (25 Mar 2010)

The comments in the G&M are rediculous.... they certainly accomplished their goal with at least one person, who's asking why LGen Leslie was "sacked." :


----------



## Journeyman (25 Mar 2010)

If we're chasing down opinions...... I doubt if General Leslie has a shot at CDS in this, or the next three lifetimes. Ottawa is political, and he's not played well with others.

For those of you who don't have your score cards handy, the Army has provided the CDS 8 times, the Airforce 6, and the Navy only 3 (of which VAdm Larry Murray was only _Acting_ CDS). So the logic of "whose turn it is," isn't particularly convincing.



But you'd think the sailors would be pretty miffed at those stats, you know, being the Centennial of the "Senior Service" and all.....


----------



## dapaterson (25 Mar 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> For those of you who don't have your score cards handy, the Army has provided the CDS 8 times, the Airforce 6, and the Navy only 3 (of which VAdm Larry Murray was only _Acting_ CDS). So the logic of "whose turn it is," isn't particularly convincing.



Unless you're from the Navy or Air Force.   Then it's not convincing - it's compelling!


----------



## SeanNewman (25 Mar 2010)

Agreed.  It's not about a perfect cycling rotation, but at some point it can't be a blow out, either.

Like I wrote, two Army in a row is one thing, but if the Army got three in a row the Navy would be quite justified in griping about it.

I see it as no different than gender or race in terms of who my boss is; if they're in the Navy or Air Force it doesn't make any difference for me as long as they step up to the plate to improve life (and staying alive) in the CF.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Mar 2010)

I don't know Leslie, but I keep hearing 'ding dong the witch is dead' playing across western Canada.


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Mar 2010)

Heard that also but only from the Reserve (incl the Honoraries) side.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (27 Mar 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I don't know Leslie, but I keep hearing 'ding dong the witch is dead' playing across western Canada.



Mainly due to the fact a former commander of 1 CMBG spent his tenure as CLS treating 1 CMBG like a forgotten step child at times.


----------



## pbi (4 Apr 2010)

I've had the great pleasure to serve in the some of the same places and times as Gen Devlin: I long ago formed a very high opinion of him, both as an officer and as a person. He is, IMHO, a rare combination of hard operational experience at the senior level (eg: Deputy Corps Comd in Iraq, Comd KMNB); intelligence and personal humility. The post-Afghanistan Army will require very careful and special leadership if we are to avoid squandering all we've gained at such a terrible cost. I believe he's the man for the hour.

Cheers


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Apr 2010)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Mainly due to the fact a former commander of 1 CMBG spent his tenure as CLS treating 1 CMBG like a forgotten step child at times.



That's why you needed a fine RCR officer to get you guys back on track out there


----------



## Dan Bobbitt (6 Apr 2010)

pbi, couldn't agree more with your comments. I had the good fortune to serve with Gen Devlin in 97/98 when he was the 1 RCR Battle Group CO and he was an outstanding Commanding Officer, certainly among the best I've worked for (as a Gunner complimenting a Royal hurts a little...).  A real quiet professional, not at all focused on flash or self aggrandizment but extremely capable at getting the job done and getting folks to work together as a team.  He also took the time to really get to know his soldiers and officers in the Battle Group and had a genuine and obvious concern for their welfare.


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Apr 2010)

It is both amazing and deserving that Peter Devlin has leap-frogged over so many (disgruntled no doubt) people from Bde Comd Col to LGen CLS in 8 years (or less) is no small feat.  LGen Leslie has served well.  As for 1 CMBG - treated like a forgotten step-child - more like the unwanted orphan.  :-*


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Apr 2010)

1 CMBG's old nickname was "The Flintstone Brigade" was it not???


----------



## Ammo (30 Apr 2010)

In a related matter:
APPOINTMENT OF LGEN A.B. LESLIE AS THE CANADIAN FORCES CHIEF OF TRANSFORMATION... WILL ASSUME HIS NEW RESPONSIBILITIES ON 22 JUN 10
New CANFORGEN just came out


----------



## GAP (30 Apr 2010)

There goes D.R. of Congo....


----------



## Alea (30 Apr 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> There goes D.R. of Congo....



Hi Gap,

Sorry but I'm not really sure of what you mean by that?
Would you explain?

Alea


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Apr 2010)

LGen Leslie was rumoured to take over the UN Mission in Congo. Without him taking that position, its less likely we'd send Canadian peacekeepers into an operation that has had a lot of problems with its leadership.


----------



## SeanNewman (1 May 2010)

I don't think choosing who a potential leader of a mission may be has any bearing whatsoever in the country's decision to send its forces somewhere.

It's not like Gen Leslie was the only man available to lead a task force.

Canada decides what it wants its foreign policy will be with no names in mind, and then the CDS gets the ball rolling as to who will lead the mission.

The thought that someone on Parliament Hill would say "Well now that the CF has done that to Gen Leslie, I guess we can't go to Congo anymore" is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## kratz (1 May 2010)

+1 are not allowed on the site, but I have to agree with Petamocto's post.

LGen Leslie may be the most ideal fit for leading a task force to the Congo, but if developing leaders has been a key tool, then MGen Devlin, or anyone assigned to lead a potential mission in the Congo will have been trained and have the needed resources.


----------

